# The most naturally gifted fighters in MMA?



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Who do you guys think are the most natrually gifted fighters in MMA today? When i watch fights i can sometimes tell the guys who are just born to fight, am talking about the guys who with no training that you still know they would be very competive in MMA.

BJ Penn, Fedor and Rampage are the ones that stand out from the crowd IMO. Also I dont know if Wandy is naturally gifted but he was certainly born to fight.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Brock Lesnar. As Joe Rogan said, he's the byproduct of vikings effing vikings for generation after generation. He would be the biggest dude, on the biggest horse, with the biggest sword at the front of the line. :thumb02:


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Just imagine if Brock started with MMA in his twenties, no one would stand a chance.


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

But how much are Brocks gifts attributed to roids? No doubt he's a naturally talented guy but coming from the WWE.......


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Jon Jones strikes me as just one of those guys that was born to fight... And i get the naturally gifted feeling, same with fighters like Rampage and Gilbert Malendez. Those seem like they were able to kick ass before training lol


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

MMA-Matt said:


> But how much are Brocks gifts attributed to roids? No doubt he's a naturally talented guy but coming from the WWE.......


I don't care if he did roids back in the day which I'm fairly certain he did but look at the guys high school wrestling videos. He is effing enormous! That's genetics man. the roids were for definition


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

BJ comes to mind a couple years ago but his natural talent ends there he has to train hard now to keep up....Jones or Brock takes it here ,,,I think Jones is going to be scary good in a year ...And Brock ....we will see how he fairs against Carwin to see how he evolves but I dont see him stoping now.,


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Brock Lesnar,Jon Jones,and BJ.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

G_Land said:


> BJ comes to mind a couple years ago but his natural talent ends there he has to train hard now to keep up....Jones or Brock takes it here ,,,I think Jones is going to be scary good in a year ...And Brock ....we will see how he fairs against Carwin to see how he evolves but I dont see him stoping now.,



Good point with BJ, ive heard a lot of stories of him beating the shit out of kids at a REALLY early age, and to see what he did on those Gracie BJJ tournys, with almost zero training? i would be crazy to disagree! 

And yeah i say Jones is easily up there... He must listen to Bruce Lee, because his fighting style is HIS style, people call it unorthodox, and it is, but its like watching his personality every time he fights... He must not train for a specific fighter, and instead just tries to get overall good, because on fight night he like acts on the moment and doesn't fight like he is following a specific game plan for months....

And Brock was just born with freak genetics...... But yes naturally beasty!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Penn - His amazing natural skill at fighting, as well as his freaking legs/hips and a chin that cannot be hurt, are all just naturally amazing.

Brock - I don't really need to say much here. The guy is massive and isn't slow, that alone is an achievement.

Fedor - he's stronger than most HW fighters, and he's smaller, has some fat, doesn't seem to be in any shape at all, yet he has so much power and he's so fast, and has such well conditioning for looking like a less impressive (fat wise) version of Roy Nelson.

GSP says he has always been naturally fit, and says he does no cardio training, so if he's telling the truth, he's also up there.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

BJ, Lesnar, Jon Jones and Rampage.

Fedor doesn't strike me as naturally gifted in the least. Outside of great hand speed, but that's also in part due to heavy explosiveness training and being naturally smaller than most heavies. His greatness is more of a testament to his love of training.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

G_Land said:


> BJ comes to mind a couple years ago but his natural talent ends there he has to train hard now to keep up....Jones or Brock takes it here ,,,I think Jones is going to be scary good in a year ...And Brock ....we will see how he fairs against Carwin to see how he evolves but I dont see him stoping now.,


A lot of guys were natural born fighters, but for me BJ stands out as the most natural all round talent.
Freddie Roach said he had great hands, that is some complient in itself, not only that he earned a BJJ black belt in ju jitsu and won an Abu dhabi tournament within 2-3 years, that is unbelievable, and the dude has a chin of granite to compliment it all.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think that GSP's athleticism is somewhat natural. I think that he is one of those people that could play just about any sport.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Silva/Penn (you don't develop vision and the skillsets they have without natural gifts) 

Carwin (ridiculous limbs built for destructive power).

Bones Jones (lot of guys great in the weight room with wrestling backgrounds, but his limbs+athletcism set him apart)


Not all naturally gifted:

Lesnar = Guy training from youth to be the best and currently ridiculous circuit training routines to be the caliber of explosive athlete he is. Without sports, 'pro' wrestling, the could have just as easily became a big fat slob.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Michael Carson said:


> Penn - His amazing natural skill at fighting, as well as his freaking legs/hips and a chin that cannot be hurt, are all just naturally amazing.
> 
> Brock - I don't really need to say much here. The guy is massive and isn't slow, that alone is an achievement.
> 
> ...


GSP started doing it, atleast for the fight with Dan Hardy


----------



## delriogymnyc (May 22, 2010)

hey can someone tell me how to post a thread I just registered and I shit with computers


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

GSP does ridiculous training for MMA cardio, i know cause I watched his training routine video and do it. 95% max sprint intervals. Entire weight workouts are circuit training, station to station. (Atleast if he follows his own videos GSP MMA workout routine)

That said Brock's routine is more difficult cause he combines so much calisthetics and exhaustion and like adaptive machines..and more stations - I don't know if that's good or bad for Brock. Both guys have impressive workout routines . ...I don't think Brock does any hard running though.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Brock Lesnar could eat a baby and shit out a main eventer. That was the saying on his WWE days, so i'd go with him.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Obvious ones: Fedor, BJ, Rampage, 


My picks: Nick Diaz, Nate Diaz, Mayhem Miller, Heath Herring, Nog, Miller Brothers, and finally.........









DAN SEVERN. Never trained, loves to fight. Ridiculous.

Keep in mind: 95% of brazillian fighters top my list.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Severn*

Yeah and he's still fighting!


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Imagine Lesnar with no training? i think he would just be a big fat idiot IMO? He has to train very hard just maintain his physique and athleticism, and has done so since he was a teenager. He is an example of how good you can be with training not without training, Same go's for GSP too except i don't think he would be fat.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*GSP Stick*

Yeah instead of being fat he'd be really skinny!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I can't belive he wasn't mentioned yet^^

Anderson Silva hands down :thumbsup: Probably even ahead of BJ and the others.



> Daniel Woirin: Definitely Anderson Silva. From every distance, he has a technical solution. He has an amazing technical background with surgical precision, and nature gave him the gift of size and a rock solid mind. The best without a question!


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> I can't belive he wasn't mentioned yet^^
> 
> Anderson Silva hands down :thumbsup: Probably even ahead of BJ and the others.



Ya natural ability - Silva. Precision, his total skill set, he ability to dominate like no other ever has in the sport. Outside of Forrest and Bones Jones, he'd tower over anyone in LHW. Weight cutting ability. But you gotta realize too that Silva was kicking bamboo and clowing around MMA trickery since his young teen years. 

Silva, Penn, Bones, Carwin - all have these guys have great natural advantages. 

Above all I would say Bones Jones - he's so freaking strong and athletic at such a young age with ridiculous, game speed, limbs and coordination, now you can combine that with instinct and training - scary, time will tell.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Arrogance*

Yeah it's unfortunate that he was so arrogant about his skills in his last fight!


----------

